# Occasional electrical (?) fault



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

On a nicely isolated, off-road Forestry Commission parking area on the way to Oban, the electrics seemed to start playing up.

The engine had been off for a few minutes, after a couple of hours continuous driving. When I tried to restart the engine, all I got was a wheeze and the alarm started sounding. Next attempt to start, gave the same result except the alarms now sounded more like deflating bagpipes. Tried again and everything electrical (including the digital clock) lost power. After that, turning the key in the ignition did nothing.

The control panel showed engine battery at one-third and the leisure battery at full charge. After switching between the batteries a couple of times, the charge level of the engine battery went to full and the radio, clock etc. came back to life. Holding my breath, I tried the ignition and the engine started as normal.

For the next 10 days, there was no repeat - then much the same scenario (except I was on pitch looking out over Craignure Bay - a much more acceptable place to break down). This time, the radio, clock etc. didn't lose power, but three or four attempts just produced wheeze/alarm. This time, both batteries showed less than half power, although I had been on hook up for 48 hours and batteries had previously shown full power. After disconnecting and reconnecting the hook-up cable, the charge level of both batteries went to full.

This time I called the AA - the local garage came out and tried the engine which (embarassingly) started first time. The battery condition was pronounced good as was the charge with the engine running. Terminal connections were tight. No fault could be found, so the garage man went on his way.

Later in the day, SWMBO looked at the control panel which again showed both batteries below half charge. At that point, I had been on hook-up since the mechanic left, with only the fridge and occasional use of the water pump drawing power. Getting slightly desperate, I disconnected the hook-up cable again, re-inserted it - and the batteries returned to showing full charge.

Being due to travel back on the 8:45 a.m. ferry the next morning, I had visions of missing the ferry or boarding the ferry and being unable to disembark in Oban. Fortunately, the engine started when required and we made it home without further incident.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## GasWorks (May 11, 2011)

Strange fault there.

I'm guessing the AA man checked alternator output?


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

GasWorks said:


> Strange fault there.
> 
> I'm guessing the AA man checked alternator output?


The alternator output was measured at 13.5v which seemed to satisfy the AA man.

Mike


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Check the main Earth strap (or straps) from the engine block.

I read a while ago that this problem occurs on certain motorhomes. It might be Fiat but I am not certain.

If you find it is that fault, the perceived wisdom is to ditch it and fit your own (better quality) one.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

As said check the Earth lead where it connects to the chassis. If you cannot find the chassis connection get another earth lead and run it from the battery direct to the engine block.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds like a earth lead problem
There may be more than one
one from battery to body and also one to engine block
Take them off clean and refit.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Check the connection on the low amp solenoid cable to the ignition. I do not know its proper name.
I had almost exactly the same problem, called in to an auto-electrician in France and a very handy cable under the bonnet, running towards the ignition had a push fit connector in-line. I guess this is handy for starting the engine under the bonnet by touching it to the battery.
He wiggled it in and out and the engine worked first time ever after.
Hope this helps.
Alan


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

In looking about for my terminal problem earlier today I read several reports of the various other cables being rusted or loose, not just the battery connections?



Edited to add, cables even possibly visibly OK but corroded within the fitting also?


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Given the number of people pointing at an earth problem, I'll start with that.

I can see one connection to the bodywork (under the battery) which looks fairly heavily corroded. Any others seem to be well out of sight - any clues on possible locations would be helpful :? :? 

Mike


----------

